# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [jsp] jsp et css

## bob33

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite intgrer une feuille css a une pahe jsp.
J'utilise tomcat.
Sous le repertoire servlet-examples de tomcat g cre de sous repertoire JSP et CSS
ou je met respectivement mes jsp et mes feuilles ccs.
Le code de ma JSP est le suivant :



```

```

L'eppel a la feuille css n'es pas pris en compte, pouvez-vous m'aider???
Merci d'avance

----------


## Stessy

et si tu utilisais 



```
<%@ include file="/path/de/style.css" %>
```

----------


## ZeKiD

Je conseille plutot d'utiliser des valeurs par rapport  ton contexte de servlet.



```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/toncontextdapplication/CSS/style.css" >
```

Ton context d'application tant le nom utilis pour appeler ta page index.jsp qui se trouve  la racine de ton rpertoire d'application.

Ce sont des problmes de lien HTML.

En faisant :


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../servlet/CSS/style.css" >
```

Tu cherches ta page dans un rpertoire '/servlet/CSS' qui est contenu dans un rpertoire juste en dessous de la page JSP appel (../)

----------


## bob33

Merci, beaucoup, ca marche maintenant

----------

